# Cannot connect to Huawei WS320



## ispursfan (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi,

I recently purchased a Huawei WS320 and have been able to get the magic green light appear on the WS320 via the WPS method on the router.

However my concern is that all the guides I see state there should be a reapeater option on the WIFI list. I cannot see one of these could someone confirm if I should be seeing this when i set up my WS320 via WPS on my router.

If I should can someone provide me with some trouble shooting guidance?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Who is your ISP? 
Are you able to get in to the gateway's IP thru your browser? For example.... http://192.168.0.1 then access the router settings? 

Also, you might want to do a hard reset on your router, what's the make and model of your router?


----------



## ispursfan (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for the quick response

My ISP is TALKTALK UK

The router is a HUAWEI HG532a (so should work lol)

I can connect to the router manually through its 192 web address as well


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Your WS320 is a Modem/Router, so you should be able to set this up as WAP.

What's the reason to connect another Modem/Router device to your existing one? Is it to extend your wireless network coverage?


----------



## ispursfan (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes we have poor coverage on the top floor of our house.

The green light is on and It seems like the coverage is better upstairs but is this supposed to act as another wifi access point or can it just boost signal?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Try to follow this setup and see if it helps.


----------

